# FA misconceptions on TV



## rocketman3214 (Nov 24, 2015)

So there's this show featuring a large woman who dances. And she finds an online date who is clearly into big women. Now the way tlc portrays FA's just upsets me--the guy IS pretty overt, but the way the clip is even edited exaggerates things a bit... Unfortunately, this is the way television broadcasts Fat Admirers or anyone with a fat fetish... We are not all creeps! We love women for more than just their bodies!!!

Here's the link: 

https://youtu.be/bCA1PPvCccg?t=1664


----------



## choudhury (Dec 2, 2015)

Mainstream entertainment can never present marginalized preferences and identities as something belonging to normal, healthy, well-adjusted humans. Look at the way LGBT people were, for the longest time, presented as hysterical flamers anytime they were allowed to appear on TV; or the hysteria that underpinned so many portrayals of black people in the 70s (HERE'S A CHARACTER WHO'S, LIKE, BLACK!!! WHOAA!! BLACK, BLACK, BLACK!!!!). If FAs are getting any recognition at all, it's still at that 'freak show' level; and I've often remarked on the irony whereby trans-gendered people have become more 'mainstream' than heterosexual men who happen to like fat women. Maybe in 20-30 years we'll see FAdom represented as just another preference available to normal human beings. But not now.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies (Dec 12, 2015)

choudhury said:


> Mainstream entertainment can never present marginalized preferences and identities as something belonging to normal, healthy, well-adjusted humans. Look at the way LGBT people were, for the longest time, presented as hysterical flamers anytime they were allowed to appear on TV; or the hysteria that underpinned so many portrayals of black people in the 70s (HERE'S A CHARACTER WHO'S, LIKE, BLACK!!! WHOAA!! BLACK, BLACK, BLACK!!!!). If FAs are getting any recognition at all, it's still at that 'freak show' level; and I've often remarked on the irony whereby trans-gendered people have become more 'mainstream' than heterosexual men who happen to like fat women. Maybe in 20-30 years we'll see FAdom represented as just another preference available to normal human beings. But not now.



We have barely crossed the "BLACK! BLACK! BLACK!" threshold, what with plenty of the mud still tracked over to our modern society and the rest still clearly in the rear-view mirror. Look at South Park's portrayal of Caitlyn Jenner, Glee's portrayal of an interracial couple as borderline unacceptable, the fact that being trans/gay/an interracial couple on TV is rarely a background issue and still draws insane amounts of hate from the mouth-breathers. Portrayal of FAs/BBWs on TV/in movies will largely be negative for some time, especially given that people still view it as some sort of weird fetish rather than something mainstream.

It just comes down to that people, by and large, suck. They have to be judgmental in some way. Now that being racist and even homophobic is unacceptable socially and even hating drug users is considered stupid, people pick on heavyset folks. One wonders who it will be next.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 12, 2016)

Television sensationalizes. 

Viewer intelligence is chronically underrated, thus many "non-mainstream" factions are presented as if for the first time. 

There is the "pity their heritage" list, such as natives, black people, Jews, or other historically oppressed groups, who, despite having received abominable treatment, even in the present day, might be sick of being thought of as victims and just want to live their lives. 

There is the "pity their circumstance" list of people with AIDS, cancer, or other diseases, or those living in poverty. 

There is the "they can be fixed" list of atheists, rural people ("rednecks"), LGBT folks, and others, including, of course, fat people and those who find them attractive.

Television programming, while perhaps written by well-rounded, forward-thinking individuals, must make it past committees, be they focus groups, litigation-fearing network shareholders, or advertisers with a stake in convincing people that everyone has a problem that can be solved by using the goods or services they pitch. 


Television is often not an innovator, or even a reflection of the current times.

Even now that it's solid-state HD, it's still a 'vacuum tube'.


----------

